# Planting millet as cover crop for new stand



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys I am in my first year of making my own hay and have acquired an additional 15 acre field. However it hasn't been farmed in roughly 8 years, and has grown up to more weeds obviously than grass. I am in the western part of NY up on the Lake Ontario border.

My plan was to get a large farm in to fit the land and get some grass mix planted by now, for next year. However best laid plans never seem to work. So I am wondering if I go through and get the weeds killed whether this fall or in the spring, if I could disk it in opposite directions in the spring and drag it just to cut the soil some.

After that is complete, would it make sense to plant millet along with my grass mixture, take the millet either as baleage, or dry hay. I don't think I would get a real cutting of grass hay but might late in the season.

I have learned a bunch just reading the forum for the last year or so, now looking for some direct help if possible.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

Matt,

I love Pearl Millet and put some up nearly every year. But I really don't think it would work as a cover crop. To make good hay the PM has to be thick enough that it would smother out your new seedlings. Else it'll be like baling corn stalks with the PM.

In a neglected field like you describe, you've already got a ton of weed seed in the soil bank. You're going to need to prepare a good seed bed that will let your grass seedlings compete (and hopefully out-compete) with the weeds. Be that with tillage or herbicide burn down.

If there is any grass still there, you might be able to make frequent mowings to help the grass over take the weeds.

Mow the weeds now! Don't add more seed to the soil bank.

In my neck of the woods right now is an excellent time to establish a new stand. Fertilize and lime according to soils tests.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info on millet Don. I know it's a great time for us as well however my schedule and equipment just arent up to the task before I think this window is going to pass.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would not use pearl millet as it will regrow and continue to compete with your new alfalfa seeding.

Some use foxtail hay millet for an alfalfa cover crop. Foxtail hay millet, such as Golden German or White Wonder, are one cut and are more like oats hay than cane hay. Soil temperature needs to be 60F or higher with no chance of frost. If cut just prior to, or immediatley after heading out, in about 55-60 days, they will have very little regrowth.

Just as in oats as a companion crop, I would use a 1/2 rate or less to minimize competition, but still get a respectable hay yield. Full stand rates of foxtail millet range from 15-25 lbs/acre, so 10 lbs or less as a companion crop would be about right.

Foxtail millet seed is about the same size as alfalfa, so they could be mixed and seeded together. If drilling, the ideal scenerio would be to drill the millet one direction, then drill the alfalfa seed across the millet rows to minimize competition within the row.

Also dead millet stubble makes an excellent seed bed for late summer pasture or hay seedings.


----------

